# Adria coral 670 su



## Yvemcb (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi there. Currently have an Autotrail Apache which we are thinking of changing as we want something which makes better use of the cab space. Really like the coral 670 su - but with two kids need a double at the front. Anyone know if it is a big single bed? Other than that the van looks perfect! Thanks.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

According to Adria's brochure.

Adria Coral S670SU

Bed dimension Front Dinette is:

210x110--60 in cm

The bed in the S680 ST and S670 SLT (which we are getting) at the front is larger at

210x120--90 in cm


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ours is a 670 SL 

The front bed would not be big enough for two kids unless one is small enough to fit on the double seat that is at the back of the bed, using the backrest. our kids get away with it but the Gkids are only young

the bed itself makes up from the single side seat on our model

the SU might be different

Aldra


----------



## uphighlandway (Dec 16, 2010)

*adria coral 6su*

Hi
We just got the coral this last week and the bed would only be ok for a very small person. One thing you could do is just use the back lounge as a 3 bed (two adults vertical and one child horizontal if you do not make it into a dbl ed) and the 4th child (smallest) on the little bed. Where are you geting it from? If near Derby go to Geoff Cox and tell Pete Phillips that Dave Clough sent you.
All best

Dave


----------

